# Just wondering



## nickhand (Jun 13, 2003)

How many of you have heard of cutco? and of those that have what you think of it?


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

you couldnt give me a set of those stamped out trashy knives. the whole company is based on pressurized sales pitches ,, they are horrible knives. stores do not carry these things for a reason. they are overpriced and poorly made. thats it in a nutshell,,,


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The general concensus is they are way overpriced and their spiel is filled with lies, half truths, misconceptions and more.

Phil


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I got pitched by a former student, so I gave in and bought a sandwich spreader and some kitchen shears. They're okay, but the prices are steep. Better to buy from a reputable local shop.


----------



## nickhand (Jun 13, 2003)

Ok to be completely honest, that actually is what i am doing right now is sellig cutco. The prices are a pain and actually in september they are rasing the prices. And to be even more honest about around 65% of the price goes to things like advertising for new reps, reps commison (which is 10%-50% depending on your level, and to the manager) but the great thing is the warrenty, they do actually replace everything. 
And they say that they forge the metal before they stamp it, and that the handles dont melt and that the price is steap but the cost is less then any other knife. But since i dont knwo that much about knives i dont know.


----------



## nickhand (Jun 13, 2003)

lol sorry that last messege soundied like a sale pitch. That is what they tell me. So that is why i turned here for a professinal opion. Cause i dont know what the best kind of metla is the best and which matrial for handles is best. Cause i also have a set a knives from Kendrals knife set that students have to get.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

My neighbor's nephew came selling those once. I felt sorry for the kid so I bought the same a Mezz - a sandwich spreader and shears. You would have to pry my Wusthof out of my cold, dead hands.  

Jock


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Here is some additional information for anyone interested:

*Some Information About Cutco Knives *


----------



## azrael (Feb 9, 2004)

Good Heavens! why would anybody do that?


----------

